# Looking to buy an offset smoker in Maryland



## jib33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone know of a good offset one could buy in the Maryland area?


----------



## ozzz (Sep 11, 2020)

If you have a bass pro near you  go with Horizon built with 1/4 steel . I have the 24 inch Horizon Marshal no complaints just love it .


----------



## ozzz (Sep 11, 2020)

Horizon Smokers
					






					www.horizonbbqsmokers.com


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Shame you don't live around Carolina's I have an "old Country Smoker" I would give you.  I am efficient now with my MB 560 so I have no problem giving up my offset


----------



## forktender (Sep 12, 2020)

It shows that there is a B.P. in Hanover MD Horizon smokers are the real deal. I highly recommend adding the "sliding convection/tuning plate option". So you don't have to keep opening the smoker to tune it with different cuts of meat or different meat loads on it.  I've cooked hundreds of Ball Tip and Tri Tip on the 30'' Marshal for a local watering hole on the weekends I'd cook up to 30 a day each weekend during the summer.
Are you sure you want an off set? Do you have a good supply of hardwood at hand and more patience than God? I love the food they produce but don't have the will to set over them feeding them splits for 15 hours smokes anymore. Have you thought about a decent gravity fed smoker? If I had the funds that's the direction I'd be leaning these days add a stoker and your set.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 12, 2020)

Have you checked Craigslist? If you have a local welding shop you could get them to build you one. If you need help and ideas for a build there is a lot of info here on the forum. An offset smoker is definitely the way to go.


----------



## jib33 (Sep 12, 2020)

forktender said:


> It shows that there is a B.P. in Hanover MD Horizon smokers are the real deal. I highly recommend adding the "sliding convection/tuning plate option". So you don't have to keep opening the smoker to tune it with different cuts of meat or different meat loads on it.  I've cooked hundreds of Ball Tip and Tri Tip on the 30'' Marshal for a local watering hole on the weekends I'd cook up to 30 a day each weekend during the summer.
> Are you sure you want an off set? Do you have a good supply of hardwood at hand and more patience than God? I love the food they produce but don't have the will to set over them feeding them splits for 15 hours smokes anymore. Have you thought about a decent gravity fed smoker? If I had the funds that's the direction I'd be leaning these days add a stoker and your set.



I was pretty sure that I wanted an offset because of the flavor. I have two young kids and if there’s a close alternative that would allow me to use wood and get a great smoke but not have to babysit, that would be awesome.  Recommendations on gravity fed smokers?


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 12, 2020)

jib33 said:


> I was pretty sure that I wanted an offset because of the flavor. I have two young kids and if there’s a close alternative that would allow me to use wood and get a great smoke but not have to babysit, that would be awesome.  Recommendations on gravity fed smokers?


If you want less hands on during the cook any nice charcoal cabinet smoker including gravity fed would be good. Budget allowing you want one with a nice 1” insulation to hold rock steady temps even in the winter. Ok adding a stick burner sooner or later just because I want to learn to cook on one. That said I’ll never give up my cabinet. What is your budget?


----------



## jib33 (Sep 12, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> If you want less hands on during the cook any nice charcoal cabinet smoker including gravity fed would be good. Budget allowing you want one with a nice 1” insulation to hold rock steady temps even in the winter. Ok adding a stick burner sooner or later just because I want to learn to cook on one. That said I’ll never give up my cabinet. What is your budget?



1K to 1500.
I definitely see an offset in my future, but it will be once the kids grow up. Which is a long ways away. Unless they make an offset that I can go to every few hours instead of every hour.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 12, 2020)

jib33 said:


> 1K to 1500. I definitely see an offset in my future, but it will be once the kids grow up. Which is a long ways away. *Unless they make an offset that I can go to every few hours instead of every hour.*



No such thing, a offset requires constant attention, even with the use of a wireless probe like a TP-20, you will have to get up and tend the fire every 30-50 minutes to add splits and then make adjustments with the door and vents. I have a Meadow Creek SQ36 offset that I absolutely love using, but something like that would not be for you at this point in time. I suggest you check out Rec Tec pellet smokers, a lot of guys on this site use them with great results and also rave about the customer service. The price range appears to be right in your wheelhouse, check it out. RAY






						RT-700 Wood Pellet Grill
					

The RT-700 wood pellet grill is the definition of gold standard in pellet grilling and is ready to help you become the backyard hero of your neighborhood. The RT-700 is our flagship model and will never disappoint.




					www.recteq.com


----------



## jib33 (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks Ray. I think I’d really prefer some thing I can use real wood on rather than pellets. The gravity fedBecause you can put real wood to get caught by the charcoal


----------



## forktender (Sep 13, 2020)

Some guys love the new Master Built Gravity series smokers but from what I have seen they are made like crap and require some mods to keep them going. I'm the type of person that wants to buy quality once not junk a few times. The M.B's aren't made to last and from what I have seen their customer service sucks.
I don't have any idea what is out there these days you're going to have to hit up google.


----------



## jib33 (Sep 13, 2020)

forktender said:


> Some guys love the new Master Built Gravity series smokers but from what I have seen they are made like crap and require some mods to keep them going. I'm the type of person that wants to buy quality once not junk a few times. The M.B's aren't made to last and from what I have seen their customer service sucks.
> I don't have any idea what is out there these days you're going to have to hit up google.


Yah.  amazing ribs did a review of the MB and discovered serious serious issues.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 13, 2020)

jib33 said:


> I was pretty sure that I wanted an offset because of the flavor.



Have you looked at the WSM(Weber Smokey Mtn.) Granted it's a charcoal smoker, but you use wood chunks to provide smokey flavor. Plus it's really close to set-it-n-forget-it. Since it's porcelain coated it will last a very long time. It may not be what your looking for, but you should at least give it once over and see.

Chris


----------



## jib33 (Sep 13, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Have you looked at the WSM(Weber Smokey Mtn.) Granted it's a charcoal smoker, but you use wood chunks to provide smokey flavor. Plus it's really close to set-it-n-forget-it. Since it's porcelain coated it will last a very long time. It may not be what your looking for, but you should at least give it once over and see.
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris.  Better than a BGE for the price?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 13, 2020)

jib33 said:


> Thanks, Chris.  Better than a BGE for the price?



Better, I can't say. I've never used a BGE, but allot of folks here swear by them. I do own a 22" WSM and can attest that it is simple to use and produces some great food. It's also about a third of the price and can be moved around easily. I also live in a colder climate and would worry about the ceramic cracking in the egg during our winter months. 

Chris


----------



## nomad_archer (Sep 13, 2020)

I feel like I should chime in.  I have an 18 WSM with a temp controller and it is "set it and forget it".  An 18 WSM in my neighborhood can be had used for ~$100- $125.  I got one over and BGE or Kamado joe based on price.  I've followed some facebook groups for the K Joe and found that the ceramics tend to be fragile.  With 4 kids I cant afford fragile.  Consider a WSM either an 18 or 22 used.  It will get you cooking some seriously good BBQ.    I too am looking for a stick burner but cant decide on the brand/price I'm willing to pay.  Whatever I get will probably be used.   Good luck with your search.


----------



## jib33 (Sep 13, 2020)

nomad_archer said:


> I feel like I should chime in.  I have an 18 WSM with a temp controller and it is "set it and forget it".  An 18 WSM in my neighborhood can be had used for ~$100- $125.  I got one over and BGE or Kamado joe based on price.  I've followed some facebook groups for the K Joe and found that the ceramics tend to be fragile.  With 4 kids I cant afford fragile.  Consider a WSM either an 18 or 22 used.  It will get you cooking some seriously good BBQ.    I too am looking for a stick burner but cant decide on the brand/price I'm willing to pay.  Whatever I get will probably be used.   Good luck with your search.


Thanks!   I hear you re fragile and kids.  This is such a tough decision to make.


----------

